#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Фабио Андрико

## Денис Мухомор

Ни у кого нет информации по поводу расписания Фабио на весну - лето 2004?

Заранее спасибы.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

В ближайшее время у него ретриты на о.Маргарита. Возможно, летом приедет в Россию, но это еще не точно.

----------


## Денис Мухомор

Спасибы.
Хм... я слышал, что у него тур по Европе и возможно даже по восточной с апреля по июнь. Но походу слышал не то.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Насчет Европы не знаю. Польская община планирует интенсивный курс янтры на первомайский период, но не с Фабио, а с инструктором из Украины. Даты сейчас согласовываются. Насколько я знаю, Фабио они не приглашали. Венгры могли пригласить.

Возможно в мае-июне в Кунсангар приедет Лаура для, а Фабио чуть позже (один из них проведет продвинутый курс, а другой будет наблюдать проведение кандидатами в инструктора ретрита для начинающих. Это всё предварительные планы.

----------


## Денис Мухомор

Еще раз спасибы, Игорь.
Мы тут в Риге планируем интенсивный курс  :Smilie:  с вами на следующие рождественские. Так что если вдруг все сложится то до относительно скорых  :Smilie:  встреч.

----------

